# lost a loved one?



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

so about 3months ago(he died March, friday the 13, 2009)
i lost my world, and i still havent found it yet.
i still cry everynight when i talk to him or when i think of him
but i know that hes watching over me, and i know hes up there in horsie heaven with all your lost babies):

so i wanted to create a post in honor of them
u can put your story of them up here, and pictures
i will once i get home(im in my tech class)
its just a support thing for you, and an honor for your horse

Rest in peace "Pocos peanut butter" jiffers
march 28 1991-march 13 2009
my best friend, i love you my boy!<3


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

aww my thoughts and feelings are with you. i know what your going through as i losty my 2 boys 1 about 6 months ago and the other about 3 years ago. rest in peace i will never forget you..


----------



## racer179 (Jun 7, 2009)

one and a half years ago i lost my big bay gelding, he was the one that taught me how to ride. He was 28 yrs old. i will always remember him and always miss him.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

How old was jiffers?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I know a lesson pony who died at the age of 38. She was skin and bones, and her brother had died a week before.

RIP April


----------

